# Planning the Makeover



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

*SketchUp Plans - Sheet Goods & Cutoff Rack*

edit - I actually did this before the workbench, but since I'm adding it to this series after the fact, it winds up as #2. 
I designed this partly to learn more about using SketchUp, and partly because its something I'd like to make to keep organized and clean. After looking at what I usually keep on hand and the sizes of scraps I seem to accumulate, and combining some ideas from a few other mobile racks I've seen on LJs, I came up with this.









Its 24" wide, by 8 feet long, I'm intending to build it out of 3/4" OSB (1/2" OSB for the shelves and dividers, which will all be removable/adjustable). The back section is sized to be able to hold up to 12 sheets of 3/4" plywood (not that I ever have near that much on hand) and the front is divided into a shelving unit (2' x 4' x 12" deep), a tall 30" x 24" section for dowels and other long narrow stock, and a series of small bins (4' long, 12" high, each bin about 12" wide).

Looking at it when I was done, I think I may have overbuilt it a little, I made each of the three front sections a seperate unit, I could probably simplify it a bit by giving them common sides and backs for example *shrugs*. Its the first thing I've ever really just designed from the ground up, so any advice/comments/criticism/cake is welcome. If anyone wants it, the SketchUp file is *here*

edit - the link is for the updated file, fixed some of the issues brought up below
edit - the link now links to the CORRECT updated file, oopsie 
edit - okay now we're up to v1.3 lol


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Sheet Goods & Cutoff Rack*
> 
> edit - I actually did this before the workbench, but since I'm adding it to this series after the fact, it winds up as #2.
> I designed this partly to learn more about using SketchUp, and partly because its something I'd like to make to keep organized and clean. After looking at what I usually keep on hand and the sizes of scraps I seem to accumulate, and combining some ideas from a few other mobile racks I've seen on LJs, I came up with this.
> ...


On a long piece like this would you consider using four swivel wheels instead of two swivel and two fixed?


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Sheet Goods & Cutoff Rack*
> 
> edit - I actually did this before the workbench, but since I'm adding it to this series after the fact, it winds up as #2.
> I designed this partly to learn more about using SketchUp, and partly because its something I'd like to make to keep organized and clean. After looking at what I usually keep on hand and the sizes of scraps I seem to accumulate, and combining some ideas from a few other mobile racks I've seen on LJs, I came up with this.
> ...


actually they are all swivel (hard to tell from that angle i kno)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Sheet Goods & Cutoff Rack*
> 
> edit - I actually did this before the workbench, but since I'm adding it to this series after the fact, it winds up as #2.
> I designed this partly to learn more about using SketchUp, and partly because its something I'd like to make to keep organized and clean. After looking at what I usually keep on hand and the sizes of scraps I seem to accumulate, and combining some ideas from a few other mobile racks I've seen on LJs, I came up with this.
> ...


Cool design


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Sheet Goods & Cutoff Rack*
> 
> edit - I actually did this before the workbench, but since I'm adding it to this series after the fact, it winds up as #2.
> I designed this partly to learn more about using SketchUp, and partly because its something I'd like to make to keep organized and clean. After looking at what I usually keep on hand and the sizes of scraps I seem to accumulate, and combining some ideas from a few other mobile racks I've seen on LJs, I came up with this.
> ...


Arigato


----------



## ArcticTroy (Jan 5, 2010)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Sheet Goods & Cutoff Rack*
> 
> edit - I actually did this before the workbench, but since I'm adding it to this series after the fact, it winds up as #2.
> I designed this partly to learn more about using SketchUp, and partly because its something I'd like to make to keep organized and clean. After looking at what I usually keep on hand and the sizes of scraps I seem to accumulate, and combining some ideas from a few other mobile racks I've seen on LJs, I came up with this.
> ...


Jei, you can save a bit of explanation of measurements by using "dimensioning" in SketchUp. Easy to find tutorials, but essentially you select that tool, click on a corner of something for example, click on another corner along the same edge and drag the resulting measurement out to a desired location. You can right click on it and change the placement of the actual numbers also, centered inside, or outside on the edges. 
I just made one of these similarly. Very useful part of the shop now.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Sheet Goods & Cutoff Rack*
> 
> edit - I actually did this before the workbench, but since I'm adding it to this series after the fact, it winds up as #2.
> I designed this partly to learn more about using SketchUp, and partly because its something I'd like to make to keep organized and clean. After looking at what I usually keep on hand and the sizes of scraps I seem to accumulate, and combining some ideas from a few other mobile racks I've seen on LJs, I came up with this.
> ...


oh i know about the dimensioning tool…i simply didn't include it in the picture…because that would have been logical and made sense?...*facepalm*
Meh I'll have to update that.


----------



## UncleHank (Jan 13, 2010)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Sheet Goods & Cutoff Rack*
> 
> edit - I actually did this before the workbench, but since I'm adding it to this series after the fact, it winds up as #2.
> I designed this partly to learn more about using SketchUp, and partly because its something I'd like to make to keep organized and clean. After looking at what I usually keep on hand and the sizes of scraps I seem to accumulate, and combining some ideas from a few other mobile racks I've seen on LJs, I came up with this.
> ...


This looks good. I'm going to need to build one of these soon and I'll probably steal your layout.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Sheet Goods & Cutoff Rack*
> 
> edit - I actually did this before the workbench, but since I'm adding it to this series after the fact, it winds up as #2.
> I designed this partly to learn more about using SketchUp, and partly because its something I'd like to make to keep organized and clean. After looking at what I usually keep on hand and the sizes of scraps I seem to accumulate, and combining some ideas from a few other mobile racks I've seen on LJs, I came up with this.
> ...


yea i realized the component issue when I was almost done, I went to modify some of the short bins and I inadvertendly changed some pieces on the large one lol, then realized "oh THAST what Make Unique is for". I really wasn't too worried about it since I'm used to using Cutlist Pro to generate layouts/cutlists, so I'd have to punch in the pieces manually (one of these days I'll play with the cutlist plugin, but one thing at a time LOL) Still yea, I should clean it up esp if I'm gonna pass it around.

Oh and the overhangs are just leftover from a minor modification, I didn't notice till you pointed it out, that am boo boo.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Sheet Goods & Cutoff Rack*
> 
> edit - I actually did this before the workbench, but since I'm adding it to this series after the fact, it winds up as #2.
> I designed this partly to learn more about using SketchUp, and partly because its something I'd like to make to keep organized and clean. After looking at what I usually keep on hand and the sizes of scraps I seem to accumulate, and combining some ideas from a few other mobile racks I've seen on LJs, I came up with this.
> ...


fixed up some things, like properly naming and seperating components, the link above is for the corrected file


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Sheet Goods & Cutoff Rack*
> 
> edit - I actually did this before the workbench, but since I'm adding it to this series after the fact, it winds up as #2.
> I designed this partly to learn more about using SketchUp, and partly because its something I'd like to make to keep organized and clean. After looking at what I usually keep on hand and the sizes of scraps I seem to accumulate, and combining some ideas from a few other mobile racks I've seen on LJs, I came up with this.
> ...


who put what in the where now?

edit - ooohhhh ok, i didn't realize there were two file types, my bad, I r fix.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Sheet Goods & Cutoff Rack*
> 
> edit - I actually did this before the workbench, but since I'm adding it to this series after the fact, it winds up as #2.
> I designed this partly to learn more about using SketchUp, and partly because its something I'd like to make to keep organized and clean. After looking at what I usually keep on hand and the sizes of scraps I seem to accumulate, and combining some ideas from a few other mobile racks I've seen on LJs, I came up with this.
> ...


ahh gotcha. SKP = good, lol 

Somehow those side panels on the tall bin I messed up, they didnt fit proper cuz they were tapered or skewed very slightly, not sure how I did that, i just deleted em an made new ones.

Man your good at spotting this little stuff, you deserve +3 slices of cake


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Sheet Goods & Cutoff Rack*
> 
> edit - I actually did this before the workbench, but since I'm adding it to this series after the fact, it winds up as #2.
> I designed this partly to learn more about using SketchUp, and partly because its something I'd like to make to keep organized and clean. After looking at what I usually keep on hand and the sizes of scraps I seem to accumulate, and combining some ideas from a few other mobile racks I've seen on LJs, I came up with this.
> ...


*\o/*


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

*SketchUp Plans - Workbench #1*

*Edit: Thanks to everyone (esp DaveR) for their suggestions/help/nitpicking  I completely redid the project and got rid of the wierd dimensions and such, and I'm much happier with it now. I didn't bother with cutouts or shims for the vise this time since until I get one, thats kind of pointless, and overall tried to keep it simple.*

Here is the Sketchup File

I had fun working on the Sheet Goods rack, I decided to get going on some of the other projects I have planned for the spring as I turn my garage into more of a real workshop. I think next up I may as well model the garage itself, but I wanted to finish this first.

Anyways, the basic plan came from ShopNotes 109, tho I modified it a bit, made it about 30% longer (added a third bay) added doors, a slide out cabinet for my trusty garbage bin, a tail vise, and used rabbet and dados rather than just plain butt joints.

The really complex models (hinges, slides, vise, etc) I just pulled from the 3D warehouse, from models that were closest to what I plan to use, so I wasn't worried about getting them 100% perfect, I'll have to make adjustments when I actually build it.

This is actually the first of two workbenches, the back of my garage has an approx 12×6 alcove, and they will either be butted up against one another along the back wall, or across from one another on the short side walls, so I sized them to take that into account. Also this has a tail vise, the second bench will have a face vise.

I decided not to use bench dogs, instead opting for "Dog Track" (patent pending LOL) basically T-tracks embedded in the wood top, so i can make my own stop blocks, attach benchtop tools that can slide out of the way when done, and attach some of the jigs I have planned directly to the workbench without clamps. We'll see if this is one of my Bright Ideas™ or another opportunity for a *facepalm* heh.

Most of the construction will be 3/4" plywood, 1/2" for the drawers, with a solid wood top (I'm thinking 2×3 construction lumber to start, eventually replaced with maple as budget allows)










and heres an "open" view (man was it a PITA to figure out how to do this LOL!!)


----------



## Norv (Jan 27, 2010)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Workbench #1*
> 
> *Edit: Thanks to everyone (esp DaveR) for their suggestions/help/nitpicking  I completely redid the project and got rid of the wierd dimensions and such, and I'm much happier with it now. I didn't bother with cutouts or shims for the vise this time since until I get one, thats kind of pointless, and overall tried to keep it simple.*
> 
> ...


I do believe you mean "PETA" (People Eating Tastey Animals"

It's where your going, not where you have been.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Workbench #1*
> 
> *Edit: Thanks to everyone (esp DaveR) for their suggestions/help/nitpicking  I completely redid the project and got rid of the wierd dimensions and such, and I'm much happier with it now. I didn't bother with cutouts or shims for the vise this time since until I get one, thats kind of pointless, and overall tried to keep it simple.*
> 
> ...


"HAMBURGER IS MURDER!! ...tasty, tasty murder…"


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Workbench #1*
> 
> *Edit: Thanks to everyone (esp DaveR) for their suggestions/help/nitpicking  I completely redid the project and got rid of the wierd dimensions and such, and I'm much happier with it now. I didn't bother with cutouts or shims for the vise this time since until I get one, thats kind of pointless, and overall tried to keep it simple.*
> 
> ...


Oh fudgesicles. Dunno what happened, but link's fixed now. *\o/* now let the picking nits proceed!!


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Workbench #1*
> 
> *Edit: Thanks to everyone (esp DaveR) for their suggestions/help/nitpicking  I completely redid the project and got rid of the wierd dimensions and such, and I'm much happier with it now. I didn't bother with cutouts or shims for the vise this time since until I get one, thats kind of pointless, and overall tried to keep it simple.*
> 
> ...


Awesome thanx!

Keep forgetting about that Purge Unused feature.

The weird dimensions I do need to fix, I try to keep sizes to the nearest 1/8" whenever possible, (any more accurate than that and I just don't trust my skills or measuring tools that much yet!), the original design was a shorter, 2-bay butt-jointed bench, I input that and then changed it to my design rather than start from scratch, so as I pushed/pulled/scaled things it got a bit outta whack, and I lost track of a lot of things, I may just redo it piece by piece from scratch now that I know what the final design should be like.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Workbench #1*
> 
> *Edit: Thanks to everyone (esp DaveR) for their suggestions/help/nitpicking  I completely redid the project and got rid of the wierd dimensions and such, and I'm much happier with it now. I didn't bother with cutouts or shims for the vise this time since until I get one, thats kind of pointless, and overall tried to keep it simple.*
> 
> ...


Looks good to me


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Workbench #1*
> 
> *Edit: Thanks to everyone (esp DaveR) for their suggestions/help/nitpicking  I completely redid the project and got rid of the wierd dimensions and such, and I'm much happier with it now. I didn't bother with cutouts or shims for the vise this time since until I get one, thats kind of pointless, and overall tried to keep it simple.*
> 
> ...


Just finished redoing the workbench model, I basically started from scratch, completely remodeled it to get all the dimensions to play nice (yay no more 64ths of an inch huzzah! lol!!) The pictures and file link in the main text above are for the new version.

I didn't bother to play with the cutouts for the vise since I don't know what kind I'll be getting yet, so thats why its just sticking through the side. I also just noticed the little bit thingys sticking out of the hinges, but since they're just "placeholders" it doesn't bother me.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

*SketchUp Plans - Miter Saw & Router Mobile Workstation*

I had some fun with this one, it still needs a bit of tweaking, need to add some details and adjust some dimensions, but I thought I'd throw it up to share until I have time to go back over it.

I combined a pretty standard style Router cabinet from an issue of Wood magazine, with a Miter Saw cart from Fine Woodworking, and plopped them both onto a mobile base from another issue of Wood. The Miter Saw station has a flip up, extendable wing on the left side, and on the right side the idea is the router fence could simply be brought flush to serve as a fence (if my spacing is correct, then the fence will cover the router bit so you won't even need to lower the bit)

I still need to add details like the hinges, t-track, etc, and the exact sizes will be dependent on the kind of miter saw I end up getting (all the complex models I just grabbed from the 3D warehouse) but I mostly wanted to see if the overall design I had in my head would work out, which I believe it will (Compared to having them seperate it saves about a foot and a half of width, I only have about a 24" x 72" footprint I can store this in, and it came in well under that)

I also wanted to be able to dismount the miter saw, and drop a planer in, and then simply remove the fences so the wing and router table can serve as infeed/outfeed tables, tho a planer is not in my future anytime soon (I don't have easy access to rough lumber so its not as much of a priority as for many people)

The style is also significantly different than the workbench project, I'm debating which I like more, tho its pretty easy to adjust either one once I've settled on a given look (I want everything in the shop to have a common style).

As always comments/criticism/nitpicking/cookies/pictures of hot chicks are welcome, Sketchup file is here anyone that wants to check it out.

edit: I realized that two of the pictures were before I made a minor modification, I added an extended table top to the miter saw station, I realized when the wing folded down it was hitting the support wing, this should fix that. Also I noticed one of the drawers I must have moved in the wrong direction when I "opened" it. I'm just too lazy to change the pics right now lol!


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Miter Saw & Router Mobile Workstation*
> 
> I had some fun with this one, it still needs a bit of tweaking, need to add some details and adjust some dimensions, but I thought I'd throw it up to share until I have time to go back over it.
> 
> ...


Man, I'd love to have something like that. I have my miter saw screwed onto the top of an old cooler. Yuk. I bet you're going to be sorry you left holes in the drawer fronts though. I love sweeping up the sawdust at the end of a good day in the shop but I don't like it inside my drawers.

Best,


----------



## REDOAK075 (Jan 20, 2010)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Miter Saw & Router Mobile Workstation*
> 
> I had some fun with this one, it still needs a bit of tweaking, need to add some details and adjust some dimensions, but I thought I'd throw it up to share until I have time to go back over it.
> 
> ...


THATS A GOOD USE OF SPACE. NICE SKETCH UP WORK. I HAVE SEEN THAT BOTTOM PORTION OF THE CART BEFORE. WHAT IS THE BOX FOR, ON THE BOTTOM BETWEEN THE CASTERS?


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Miter Saw & Router Mobile Workstation*
> 
> I had some fun with this one, it still needs a bit of tweaking, need to add some details and adjust some dimensions, but I thought I'd throw it up to share until I have time to go back over it.
> 
> ...


Ah logic, my one weakness…maybe the finger holes weren't such a hot idea….meh, easy fix

REDOAK, thats a series of rails to stiffen the base and help distribute the weight…here's what it looks like from underneath…


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Miter Saw & Router Mobile Workstation*
> 
> I had some fun with this one, it still needs a bit of tweaking, need to add some details and adjust some dimensions, but I thought I'd throw it up to share until I have time to go back over it.
> 
> ...


That is a great idea


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Miter Saw & Router Mobile Workstation*
> 
> I had some fun with this one, it still needs a bit of tweaking, need to add some details and adjust some dimensions, but I thought I'd throw it up to share until I have time to go back over it.
> 
> ...


Fixed the link (they keep breaking for some reason, I been testing them right after I post and they work fine…stupid SkyDrive)

And to answer your question Dave, because that would be a logical, reasonable and intelligent course of action. And I would hope by now we've established thats just not how I roll *facepalm* Ironically as much as I grab from there it never occurred to me to upload my stuff, I'll try that later.


----------



## dluna333 (Jul 24, 2014)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Miter Saw & Router Mobile Workstation*
> 
> I had some fun with this one, it still needs a bit of tweaking, need to add some details and adjust some dimensions, but I thought I'd throw it up to share until I have time to go back over it.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't happen to still have the sketchup files would you? Seems the link doesn't work.


----------



## rlmcruiser (Feb 22, 2015)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Miter Saw & Router Mobile Workstation*
> 
> I had some fun with this one, it still needs a bit of tweaking, need to add some details and adjust some dimensions, but I thought I'd throw it up to share until I have time to go back over it.
> 
> ...


I too would love to know if you have the sketchup files? This is exactly what I'm looking for. Looks great!


----------



## JayMoe (Apr 9, 2015)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Miter Saw & Router Mobile Workstation*
> 
> I had some fun with this one, it still needs a bit of tweaking, need to add some details and adjust some dimensions, but I thought I'd throw it up to share until I have time to go back over it.
> 
> ...


Are there detail plans of this with measurements for each piece?


----------



## JayMoe (Apr 9, 2015)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Miter Saw & Router Mobile Workstation*
> 
> I had some fun with this one, it still needs a bit of tweaking, need to add some details and adjust some dimensions, but I thought I'd throw it up to share until I have time to go back over it.
> 
> ...


The sketchup up link isn't working. Is there another link for it?


----------



## TFerg (Dec 1, 2015)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Miter Saw & Router Mobile Workstation*
> 
> I had some fun with this one, it still needs a bit of tweaking, need to add some details and adjust some dimensions, but I thought I'd throw it up to share until I have time to go back over it.
> 
> ...


Was an updated Sketchup file ever reloaded on here? It's a great project that I'd love to create…just not from scratch.


----------



## Knuckles (Mar 17, 2009)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Miter Saw & Router Mobile Workstation*
> 
> I had some fun with this one, it still needs a bit of tweaking, need to add some details and adjust some dimensions, but I thought I'd throw it up to share until I have time to go back over it.
> 
> ...


One suggestion might be to swap sides for the router and the chop saw, my offcuts are on the right, and are often not all that long. It might reduce the number of times you need to lift the hinged table.

Of course, you want to feed the router right to left and perhaps the chop saw would be in the way. Just a thought.


----------



## Timur (Nov 18, 2016)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Miter Saw & Router Mobile Workstation*
> 
> I had some fun with this one, it still needs a bit of tweaking, need to add some details and adjust some dimensions, but I thought I'd throw it up to share until I have time to go back over it.
> 
> ...


Отлично!! Столешницу фрезера надо сделать быстросьёмной и заменять на более подходящую для пилы


----------



## Macbitty (May 14, 2017)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Miter Saw & Router Mobile Workstation*
> 
> I had some fun with this one, it still needs a bit of tweaking, need to add some details and adjust some dimensions, but I thought I'd throw it up to share until I have time to go back over it.
> 
> ...


Jeison,

That link seems to not work. Would it be possible to email me the file for building it? It's exactly what I have Ben looking for!

[email protected]


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

RvK said:


> *SketchUp Plans - Miter Saw & Router Mobile Workstation*
> 
> I had some fun with this one, it still needs a bit of tweaking, need to add some details and adjust some dimensions, but I thought I'd throw it up to share until I have time to go back over it.
> 
> ...


Sorry all, but all my old files were online at MS Skydrive, and got wiped out when microsoft "migrated" everything to their newer versions, and any copies I had were several computers ago


----------

